# 4Sevens G5 V2 Maelstrom: Don't know where to go with this.



## rocketsurgeon01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi everyone. I have two issues with my G5: An off-centered LED and this: When in low mode, it obviously flashes through moon mode before hitting low. Kind of obnoxious but tolerable at the moment. If 4Sevens can't or is unwilling to fix it, can you?......Please? Thanks.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 13, 2012)

contact 4sevens, they'll take care of you 

they've got excellent support


----------



## Fate0n3 (Dec 29, 2012)

I recently picked up a G5 also. When hitting momentary with the switch if you are in any mode it seems to flash to moonlight for a split second before going to the actual mode. I have read that they all do it, I must admit I was a bit disappointed with this.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Feb 21, 2013)

Fate0n3 said:


> I recently picked up a G5 also. When hitting momentary with the switch if you are in any mode it seems to flash to moonlight for a split second before going to the actual mode. I have read that they all do it, I must admit I was a bit disappointed with this.





rocketsurgeon01 said:


> Hi everyone. I have two issues with my G5: An off-centered LED and this: When in low mode, it obviously flashes through moon mode before hitting low. Kind of obnoxious but tolerable at the moment. If 4Sevens can't or is unwilling to fix it, can you?......Please? Thanks.



This is called pre-flash, and is considered a normal condition of the drivers technology used in some of Four Sevens lights, and not a repairable condition or defect. Others have suggested to shield the bezel before turning on to avoid the flash and disruption of ones night vision when using moon mode.

As far as an uncentered LED, contact Four Sevens for a RMA and warranty repair. They can be contacted here, by phone, and email. Four Sevens Customer Service is very good and should offer You a solution for your uncentered LED.
Please let us know how you make out.

Take Care
GL


----------



## Greenbean (Mar 15, 2013)

*My Quark Tactical X doesn't do the flash when on moon mode, I was very thankful, 

My Quark Tactical non-X model does the slight flash of low, then right into moon mode, 
I hate it but love carrying it as the form factor is lighter than the other....

Both are great lights to have by the bed and run in low setting to really deplete CR123 batteries. *


----------

